# مميزات العزوبية للشباب و الشابات



## مرمر يوسف سيدهم (17 يوليو 2008)

مميزات العزوبيه للشباب

أولا : تنام على السرير براحتك دون أن يزقك حد أو يوقعك على الأرض بتعمد

ثانيا : مفيش واحده هتيجى تصحيك من عز نومك و تقولك انا خايفه من الضلمه

ثالثا : تصييييع زى ماانت عاوز تطلع وقت ماتحب و ترجع وقت ماتحب و تقعد مع من تحب من غير معاد معين لرفع الشبشب

رابعا : تتفرج على الماتش براحتك و مفيش واحده تتيجى تحول القناه عشان تجيب مسلسل تقييييييييل

خامسا : جعان ؟ مفيش أبسط من كده هتروح تتلقح على أى مطعم و كل وجبه سريع أو حتى أطلب بالدليفرى ان شالله حتى تنام خفيف

سادسا : الغسيل : غساله فول أوتوماتيك أو هاف اوتوماتيك تقضى الغرض و تخلى غسيلك زى الفل ولا الحوجه

سابعا : و أهم حاجه :: قرشك فى جيبك فى الحفظ و الصون من غير المحاولات المستميته من زوجتك فى الاستيلاء على أموالك


.................................................. .............................
مميزات العزوبيه للبنات

أولا : تنامى براحتك على السرير و تتقلبى براحتك بدون أن تزعجى اللوح اللى نايم جنبك

ثانيا : الغطاء لكى لوحدك ولا هتصحى فى نص الليل تدورى على الغطا تلاقى البنى آدم اللى نايم جنبك شده كله

ثالثا : تستمتعين بنوم هادىء بدون ازعاج من شكمان العربيه اللى نايم جنبك على السرير

رابعا : ريموت التليفزيون لكى وحدك بدون استغلال من الطرف الآخر

خامسا : اذا قمتى بتنظيف البيت ،،، فرضنا يعنى ان ده حصل ، سيبقى نظيفا مده طوييييييييله لعدم وجود انسان الزريبه

سادسا : تستطيعين شراء أى شىء فى نفسك مهما كان غاليا بدون الاستماع الى العباره الشهيره " فى حاجات كتير أهم من كده يا هانم "

سابعا : لن تضطرى لمشاهدة النشرات الأخباريه و البرامج السياسيه و الآخباريه بالأكراه و الآجبار

ثامنا : تشيلى مسئولية بيته ليه ؟ هوه كان من بقيت عيلتك ؟
__________________


----------



## سيزار (18 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: مميزات العزوبية للشباب و الشابات*

سيبقى نظيفا مده طوييييييييله لعدم وجود انسان الزريبه

ياريت تعدلى الكلمه دى يا مرمر يلا احنا فى اولها

بس موضوع لطيف حقيقى هههههههههههههههه وشكرا كتير


----------



## just member (18 يوليو 2008)

*هههههههههههههه*
*جميلة*
*شكرا بجد*​


----------



## kalimooo (27 يوليو 2008)

مرمر يوسف سيدهم قال:


> مميزات العزوبيه للشباب
> 
> أولا : تنام على السرير براحتك دون أن يزقك حد أو يوقعك على الأرض بتعمد
> 
> ...




* افكار واقعية لاكن بالنهاية ما فيش مهرب*​


----------



## missorang2006 (28 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: مميزات العزوبية للشباب و الشابات*

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



			خامسا : اذا قمتى بتنظيف البيت ،،، فرضنا يعنى ان ده حصل ، سيبقى نظيفا مده طوييييييييله لعدم وجود انسان الزريبه

سادسا : تستطيعين شراء أى شىء فى نفسك مهما كان غاليا بدون الاستماع الى العباره الشهيره " فى حاجات كتير أهم من كده يا هانم "
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

واهم اشي فرضا دا حصل ههههههههههه
مشكووووووورة او مشكور *


----------



## النهيسى (1 أغسطس 2008)

لالالالالالالالالالالالا انا غير متفق معكى ,,,,,,,,,, ان كان للضحك ماشى 
الانسان ........... اما يترهبن او يتزوج
وعندما يتزوج حقا يندم ........ ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷هههههههههههههه


----------



## مرمر يوسف سيدهم (4 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: مميزات العزوبية للشباب و الشابات*



سيزار قال:


> سيبقى نظيفا مده طوييييييييله لعدم وجود انسان الزريبه
> 
> ياريت تعدلى الكلمه دى يا مرمر يلا احنا فى اولها
> 
> بس موضوع لطيف حقيقى هههههههههههههههه وشكرا كتير



صدقنى هذا اسلوب كوميدى ليس إلا، وغير مقصود به الرجال عموما" ولكن مقصود به الرجل الفوضوى غير المنظم ، و اعتقد انه ليس كل الرجال هكذا، 
شكرا" لمرورك


----------



## my.savior (4 أغسطس 2008)

*هههههههه حلو خالص يا مرمر
ف الحقيقة عندك حق ف كل كلمة
خلينا مستريحين احسن
ميرسى مرمر و ربنا معاكى
*​


----------



## مرمر يوسف سيدهم (4 أغسطس 2008)

my.savior قال:


> *هههههههه حلو خالص يا مرمر
> ف الحقيقة عندك حق ف كل كلمة
> خلينا مستريحين احسن
> ميرسى مرمر و ربنا معاكى
> *​



يا جماعة انا مش بعقدكم
انا اصدى بس انبهكم ، وكل واحد ذنبه على جنبه:smil15::smil15::smil15:


----------



## my.savior (4 أغسطس 2008)

مرمر يوسف سيدهم قال:


> يا جماعة انا مش بعقدكم
> انا اصدى بس انبهكم ، وكل واحد ذنبه على جنبه:smil15::smil15::smil15:




*ده مش تعقيد يا مرمر
دى الحقيقة
و الحقيقة مرة
*​


----------



## مرمر يوسف سيدهم (4 أغسطس 2008)

كليم متى قال:


> * افكار واقعية لاكن بالنهاية ما فيش مهرب*​



*وشهد شاهد من أهلهاld:*


----------



## مرمر يوسف سيدهم (5 أغسطس 2008)

come with me قال:


> *هههههههههههههه*
> *جميلة*
> *شكرا بجد*​



شكرا" لمرورك


----------



## مينا 188 (5 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: مميزات العزوبية للشباب و الشابات*

ايوه اسلوب كوميدى ماشى 
بس معلش ان لاحظت يا مرمر ان جيتى على الشباب 
شويه وده طبيعى لانك انحزت للشابات بطبيعه الحال 
بس بجد ان ضحكت
شكرا


----------



## مرمر يوسف سيدهم (5 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: مميزات العزوبية للشباب و الشابات*



مينا 188 قال:


> ايوه اسلوب كوميدى ماشى
> بس معلش ان لاحظت يا مرمر ان جيتى على الشباب
> شويه وده طبيعى لانك انحزت للشابات بطبيعه الحال
> بس بجد ان ضحكت
> شكرا


بالعكس انا مش شايفة اى تحيز
على العموم اهم حاجة انك ضحكت


----------



## مرمر يوسف سيدهم (5 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: مميزات العزوبية للشباب و الشابات*



missorang2006 قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> واهم اشي فرضا دا حصل ههههههههههه
> مشكووووووورة او مشكور *


شكرا" لمرورك


----------



## مرمر يوسف سيدهم (18 أغسطس 2008)

*شكرا" على مروركم*


----------

